# EFI idle adjustment



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

has anybody done an idle adj. on a fuel inj. motor? it seems like my motor idles to low. iv read the service manual and it says to take off some sort of cover but the adj. nut is on the outside of this cover. my question is, does the cover have to come off or can i leave it on?:thinking:


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure aboout the brute but my LTR450 has a screw on the injector that adjusts it. Maybe that will help. My brute is carbed


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I would post the screen shot of manual for you, but don't know how. At the bottom left(front) of throttle bodies, from side you took the little screws off, is a lock nut and adjusting screwing, just adjust it till its right.

Didn't even read your real question.... I don't know if it has to come off, only if theres also a lock nut on the inside like the throttle cable! Its only a couple tiny little screws that come off easily anywho


----------



## pinemtnbrute (Feb 9, 2010)

it doesnt have to come off but it def makes it easier to adjust it. i had to grind down a 7 or 8 mm socket to be able to loosen the locknut. its a pita to get the socket with a ratchet & extension on there..but you can. the reason it easier to pull cover is cuz u can just turn the idle screw with your finger then..instead of a allen wrench. and you need to hold the screw where you want it while you tighten your lock nut. it took a bit to get it right where i wanted it. its all so small and cramped. reason i ground the socket down is cuz you would have to pull throttle bodies off to loosen locknut..unless there is a tool i dont have lol..i couldnt make my swivel extension work. good luck man.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I gonna post that same pic but Steve beat me to it.




I can adjust my idle speed electronically with the VDI.artay:


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll probably take the cover off if it makes it easier. Going to New Orleans for the weekend. Going to give it a shot when i get back. Ill let yall know how it goes......thanks again


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

One more thing, Phree your bike is freakin sick with that lift on it cuz!!!!


----------

